# Which mini cigars should I buy?



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I really want a bunch of minis for a quick break or when I'm short on time. I've narrowed it down to these and I'd like some opinions. They are all available at CigarsInternational.com

*Bandidos*

*La Aurora Principes*

*Alta Gracia*

*Don Lino Habanitos*

*Shrapnel*

*Rum Runner*

*Leon Jimenes Gourmet Tins*

*Erin Go Bragh Cigarillos*

Thanks! And sorry I can't post links


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The Erin Go Bragh Cigarillos & Rum Runners are going to be flavored. I have had Rum Runner cigars and didn't cre for them at all (that was even during my Acid days). I got a box of the Erin Go Bragh Cigarillos and Alta Gracia when they were like $7/8 a box. Thats probly the most I'd spend on them though. Be sure to get the newest "freeshipping" CI link BEFORE your buy though!

I would probly go with the La Aurora Principes, I like La Aurora.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't had any of those... 

Here's what I have in my box right now. If you want, I could throw together a sampler for you. Or maybe you want to do a small trade to get your trader feedback up? PM me if interested either way. 

CAO MX2 Daggers - Nice little dark smokes, about 25 minutes, 4x38
CAO Maduro - 4x32 pre-cut, these are lighter maduros that are quite tasty, hint of milk chocolate, burns hot
Partagas Black - 4x38, maybe my favorite little smoke, also very dark. 
Trinidad Maduros - 4x32, not really one I go back to often... but ok. also burns hot
Padron Corticos Natural - 4x38, meh... need to get some maduros. 
Macanudo Maduro Ascots - 4x32, taste like maduro soap (might be out of these)

I don't know what else is in there right now... 

I've been wanting some Padron Cortico Maduros, CAO Brazilia Cariocas, Ashton Esquire Maduro and some of the davidoffs... but haven't gotten around to them yet.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't had any of them Chris. I would look at some more though, there are some better smokes out there than the ones you listed. Tatuaje supposedly came out with a mini that I hear is out of this world.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

scottw said:


> I haven't had any of them Chris. I would look at some more though, there are some better smokes out there than the ones you listed. Tatuaje supposedly came out with a mini that I hear is out of this world.


Yeah there are definetely better minis out there (CAO flavours are amazing) but I'm looking for really cheap ones as knock-around smokes.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been wanting to try the Cohiba Black minis, The Tatuaje minis sound like they would br great. I have the Erin GoBragh unflavored, they are only good if I have one with coffee.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

the principes are pretty good. youll have to huff it pretty hard to finish one on a 15 minute break.

if you can find some bering 8's they are good, inexpensive pre-cut minis


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Suzza said:


> Yeah there are definetely better minis out there (*CAO flavours are amazing*) but I'm looking for really cheap ones as knock-around smokes.


Just dont keep them with your regular sticks.
I have no mini's or I would be happy to hook you up with some if I did. May be someone here can put together an inexpensive sampler for you.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I haven't had any of those...
> 
> Here's what I have in my box right now. If you want, I could throw together a sampler for you. Or maybe you want to do a small trade to get your trader feedback up? PM me if interested either way.
> 
> ...


 A trade sounds cool but unfortunately I havent been a member long enough.

And Shawn I can't send PM's either lol but that would be sweet. I can send you something in return if you want.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

scottw said:


> Just dont keep them with your regular sticks.
> I have no mini's or I would be happy to hook you up with some if I did. May be someone here can put together an inexpensive sampler for you.


Of course not I don't want them stinking up my humi. I'll keep them in my old 20 cigar humidor


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I have been wanting to try the Cohiba Black minis,


I forgot about those, I have a pretty good sized pile of Cohiba Black Pequenos too...



scottw said:


> I haven't had any of them Chris. I would look at some more though, there are some better smokes out there than the ones you listed. Tatuaje supposedly came out with a mini that I hear is out of this world.


Man, I thought you were talking to me at first... Me and OP are both Chris. Glad I figured that out!



scottw said:


> . May be someone here can put together an inexpensive sampler for you.


I'm on it... just need an address... not in Sussa's profile...



Suzza said:


> A trade sounds cool but unfortunately I havent been a member long enough.
> 
> And Shawn I can't send PM's either lol but that would be sweet. I can send you something in return if you want.


Get me an address, and I'll throw some of these little guys at 'cha!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Magnate said:


> I forgot about those, I have a pretty good sized pile of Cohiba Black Pequenos too...
> 
> Man, I thought you were talking to me at first... Me and OP are both Chris. Glad I figured that out!
> 
> ...


 Nicely done Chris and Chris, enjoy these sticks from Chris. Now Chris,make sure you get Chris' address and Chris, please put your friggen addy in your profile so Chris can get it.

SW:shocked:


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

scottw said:


> Nicely done Chris and Chris, enjoy these sticks from Chris. Now Chris,make sure you get Chris' address and Chris, please put your friggen addy in your profile so Chris can get it.
> 
> SW:shocked:


hahaha. my email is yamahatennis at yahoo dot com Just email me and i'll give you my address.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Shrapnel has a sweet wrapper and the smoke is fine not great they are almost the same RG as a Rer cigarette. Just like a swisher.. The Leon Jimenes Gourmet are ok smokes also. These are the only two i have tried. You want another to choose from that is almost the same as the shrapnel since it is a dipped cigar is a makers choice.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Suzza said:


> hahaha. my email is yamahatennis at yahoo dot com Just email me and i'll give you my address.


Email sent


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Magnate sent me a little sampler a week or so ago after listening to me lament about how I rarely have time for a longer smoke during the week (Bombs, generous donations to the troops -what a Great BOTL, I say!) Anyhoo, the partagas black has by far been the best "mini" cigar I've had. It didn't smoke like a lightweight cigar assembled from the leftover scraps at all - great flavor and lasted for a good 30 min.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Email also sent! 

Thanks for the compliments, Duc!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

The Indian Tabac Fire Petit Corona (4x40).

Its a good solid Maduro smoke with lots of sweet tobacco flavor. And at less than a buck fifty a stick it's hard to beat.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I would say the best "gas station short smoke" would be backwoods.

Whenever I have a quick smoke I enjoy my honey backwoods


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Out in the mail... no DC number. Here's what I sent...

CAO MX2 Daggers, CAO Maduro, Partagas Black, Trinidad Maduros, Padron Corticos Natural, Macanudo Maduro Ascot and the one without a band is a Sancho Panza Matador. 

Should be there Thursday they said...


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Out in the mail... no DC number. Here's what I sent...
> 
> CAO MX2 Daggers, CAO Maduro, Partagas Black, Trinidad Maduros, Padron Corticos Natural, Macanudo Maduro Ascot and the one without a band is a Sancho Panza Matador.
> 
> Should be there Thursday they said...


Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Partagas Black - 4x38, maybe my favorite little smoke, also very dark. 

Macanudo Maduro Ascots - 4x32, taste like maduro soap (might be out of these)

I can vouch for both of these-fine smokes.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

If you're looking for others, I really enjoyed the Pepin Blue Demitasse.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

mhartnett said:


> If you're looking for others, I really enjoyed the Pepin Blue Demitasse.


I just got the replacement Tatuaje you sent, with the DPG Blue Demi... I'm STOKED!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I just got the replacement Tatuaje you sent, with the DPG Blue Demi... I'm STOKED!!
> 
> Thanks again!!


No problem. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

The acid tins line has 10 small ones in the box, and there are 4 or 5 flavors to choose from. My fav are Red and Blue.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

These are good, don't stink up the humi and go on sale regularly on CigarMonster for $39.95 a box.

Tabak Especiale Short Shot Negra Segundo Maduro | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow I love Tabaks I can't believe they would ever go that cheap!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Suzza said:


> Wow I love Tabaks I can't believe they would ever go that cheap!


If you buy a box of regular Tabaks they'll give you the short shots free right now.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> If you buy a box of regular Tabaks they'll give you the short shots free right now.


Yeah but a box is really expensive. I'll wait and see if monster has that deal again.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Suzza said:


> Yeah but a box is really expensive. I'll wait and see if monster has that deal again.


Deal is up again on cigarmonster right now, $39.98 with free shipping. If you miss it check the mashup tonight.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow im really interested in this, when does the mashup go up? How long does it last?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

chaldean said:


> Wow im really interested in this, when does the mashup go up? How long does it last?


Everyday at 11PM EST - lasts 1 hour. Everything from that day's deals goes up for sale for those that missed 'em.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks david, based on the way people talked about the Tabak's I might as well give it a try for 40$!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I just bought em!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Suzza said:


> I just bought em!


What'd ya get Chris??


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> What'd ya get Chris??


Tabak Especials. Oh and those Erin Go Bragh cigarillos were great I'm definetely gonna buy a box!


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

H Upmann cameroons are great. Come in tins, and very tasty!


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

i bit on the tabak also, retail 140? and for sale for 40? i wonder why lol


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Personally I love Arturo Fuente Petite Corona's but they my last longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

chaldean said:


> i bit on the tabak also, retail 140? and for sale for 40? i wonder why lol


Like Amazon, Famous lists the absurd msrp that nobody ever pays, but these are well worth the $40 IMO.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya it seems like it based on the reviews of the other sizes, whats crazy is i dont see the short-shots avail on any other site at all. any search for them comes up to famous-smoke... even CI only has the 4 x 38 petit corona and nothing smaller then that. 

How long does it take you on average to smoke one of these david?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

chaldean said:


> Ya it seems like it based on the reviews of the other sizes, whats crazy is i dont see the short-shots avail on any other site at all. any search for them comes up to famous-smoke... even CI only has the 4 x 38 petit corona and nothing smaller then that.
> 
> How long does it take you on average to smoke one of these david?


I don't think anyone besides Famous sells them.

I can't say I've paid attention but I'm thinking 15-20 minutes.


----------



## avi (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if Don Lino Habatinos are 100 per cent tobacco, no additives????


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Magnate said:


> I haven't had any of those...
> 
> Here's what I have in my box right now. If you want, I could throw together a sampler for you. Or maybe you want to do a small trade to get your trader feedback up? PM me if interested either way.
> 
> ...


Go with the MX2 Daggers.

Never had the smaller ones but the robustos I had were stellar.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Mehari's actually isn't bad.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I have been wanting to try the Cohiba Black minis, The Tatuaje minis sound like they would br great. I have the Erin GoBragh unflavored, they are only good if I have one with coffee.


cohiba blacks are really tasty. espresso, to chocolate back to espresso and cinnamon is what i've been consistently getting out of them. pretty nice complexity for such a small stick.


----------

